
The Kindness of Strangers - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123567809587886053.html
======
zcrar70
That article was interesting, but didn't really seem to go anywhere - I was
expecting him to bring up something about 'The dangers of operating a Tor exit
node' (posted earlier today), or perhaps even a reflection on the legal status
of Tor exit node operators (given that their IP addresses show up in logs, but
they don't know what requests they're forwarding), but he didn't seem to make
that (or any other) point...

------
spoiledtechie
I never knew about Tor. I wonder if the packets are encrypted. But its an over
all good article that strangers are good people.

I have a few extra computers at home. Thinking they would be good for Tor.

~~~
biohacker42
Tor is great, there are lots of in depth technical discussions about onion
routing online if you're curious.

Tor gives you anonymity not encryption, but you can always combine encryption
with Tor.

I wish everyone would run a tor node, however very few people do and they can
come under very serious bullying by the powers that be.

Also online you can read accounts of how the government intimidates people who
run Tor nodes. They ask you questions, they show up at your place of work and
ask questions, etc.

Nothing you're doing is illegal, this is just them using their power of
intimidation.

If a lot of people ran Tor, the game would be over, but because so few do,
intimidation still works, sort of.

------
katz
This is kinda stupid. It is much safer to be cynical about strangers.

Also, asking a stranger to "watch over your stuff" is unfair. You are
burdening him with the responsibility of your stuff while their is nothing in
return for him.

Everyone always acts out of self interest.

